# One small change gets big results. Sweetspot.



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Have any of you had an experience like changing a fuse and when you turn the system back on its all working together remarkably better. I cannot explain what it is that sounds better or why. Its not like hearing your favorite song its more like cleaning the wax out. It happens in small ways like when you get the volume just right, speaker placement right on and control settings @ best ever and then the right music starts to play.

I have experienced beautiful music live and recorded but for the most part the reproduction has always been tricky and costly. For the past year I have been experimenting with wires and speakers, power cables, Interconnects, recording media CD's, DVD's, Pandora(24bit/192khz) and speaker cables. Though I have no question that my MIT speaker cables are doing an admirable job since they (it) have been witness to many dynamic sound changes. 

My experimenting was sort of an unconscious thing in the beginning and for many years. As opportunities presented I found myself trying many new things. Then my brother in law had extra "Belden Blue Tube" wire left over from an amp he had built (a worthy experiment but nothing to write more about). So I was gifted 20ft of this Belden 22/2 with a double shield and ran this out to my sub in place of Monster Sub interconnect..., I was not ready for what I heard. I am used to hearing bass guitar filling in where you can pick out the notes mostly in critical passages, but what I am now listening to sounds like the sub found a full octave deeper in reproduction of bass notes that were only alluded to before, like the Cap ran out of juice. Now I can follow the bass line from the beginning to end and I am lovin' this. So I bought a Focal Cub2 to replace the Sound Dynamics Sub w/Zalytron recommended 8" driver. The Cub2 has a burnt power supply board and speaker that are in the mail as I write. I'm really anxious to hear this new change although part of me says "Leave it be..."- My son is waiting patiently for the SD sub. 

Well..., so now I am this simple guy from Maine and now I am making changes with a real curiosity about the result. I wrote earlier about finding Furutech Cable. That's another story altogether. I'll end with this, ... since my system has now taken advantage of this new dynamic and what I hear is, it seems the music from the sub amp and Denon amp is more detailed like the music has opened a little and it seems to have gathered more energy or uses available energy better. The music has a real and a definable sound stage with more detail and the overall presentation is more relaxed and detailed, it is like finding a sweet spot where everything works in synergy. The music is more believable 

Now I will say that though all of the descriptive adjectives are subjective and might be construed to show a bias and so you might say, I am hearing what I want to hear. Well I will simply say this, the adjectives are not placebo's I have been fed over the years. Psychology is something I enjoy immensely and I have tested for placebo and I have no transference issues and there are no counter-transference issues possible here. If the answer were as simple as placebo and/or transference it would make what I have to do very easy. But, the proof for me is if I put the Monster cable back in the system the effect is radical and undeniable. 

What happened here and is this common? 

Sorry, this is longer than I hoped and I still have questions about room treatment, speaker placement.

Later.

Gregr:heehee:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

A well set up system will always yield good results, cabling is something that a lot of people cannot agree on, for me it is and always has been the Analogue section which results in a better sound than the cheaper out of the box cables, that is why I use Chord Cables on the speaker wire and Analogue Interconnects, as long as you are happy and feel that it has made an improvement that is all that matters :T


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

If it worked for you then it worked.

With so many variables in a setup (from the power supply through to the room itself and finally the auditory makeup of the individual) I am certain that sometimes things that we do not expect to make a difference can make a difference. Will your change work for everyone: very unlikely I would suggest but the fact you shared it means someone else may try it and gain some benefit too.

Sit back, relax and enjoy the music


----------

